# Spicy Bloody Mary Pickled Eggs



## xray (Oct 27, 2019)

The other day 

 Steve H
 posted a brine recipe using v8. I wondered if a Bloody Mary style brine could be made using his idea as inspiration. Here is what I came up with:

Bloody Mary Brine:

1.5c  White vinegar
1c     Spicy V8
2T     Prepared horseradish
1.5T  Celery seed
1T     Worcestershire sauce
1t      Salt
1t      Red Pepper flakes
1t      Mustard seed
1t      Garlic powder
2       Bay leaves
2T     Sugar
Couple of shakes of Hot sauce (I used Frank’s)

Bring all ingredients to a boil, let cool a little bit and then pour over eggs.







First time making this brine. I just kind of made it up as I went along. I only did 6 eggs as a test. The brine tasted pretty good with a little bit of a kick. I’m sure the pickled eggs will be good.

I also did amish mustard eggs. I steamed 20 eggs and set 6 aside for Bloody Mary eggs.






Now we wait...


----------



## Sowsage (Oct 27, 2019)

Im gonna follow this one for sure. !


----------



## flatbroke (Oct 27, 2019)

looks great


----------



## jcam222 (Oct 27, 2019)

Looks awesome. Looking forward to hearing your feedback on the Bloody Mary eggs. I broke into my first batch of Amish Mustard eggs yesterday. Love them!


----------



## chilerelleno (Oct 27, 2019)

Mmmmm, sounds good to me.
*Like!*


----------



## chef jimmyj (Oct 28, 2019)

Sounds perfect to me. Hope it works as I love Bloody Mary's and Eggs. I think I have enough Eggs from my Chickens to make a batch of Mustard Eggs...JJ


----------



## Steve H (Oct 28, 2019)

I'm waiting, impatiently, to see the results on these! You made the recipe. But I coined the phrase!!!!! LOL. The recipe looks great. Though I don't add sugar to any of my pickling brines. I'm thinking there should be enough snap between the spices and the spicy V8 juice to get the level I'd want. That V8 juice is spicy as he!!


----------



## xray (Oct 28, 2019)

Sowsage said:


> Im gonna follow this one for sure. !



I’m going to wait at least a week. It’s going to be a long one too.



flatbroke said:


> looks great



Thank you sir! I’m excited to try them and to see what I made.


----------



## xray (Oct 28, 2019)

jcam222 said:


> Looks awesome. Looking forward to hearing your feedback on the Bloody Mary eggs. I broke into my first batch of Amish Mustard eggs yesterday. Love them!



I can’t wait to try them, the brine tasted pretty good so hopefully the eggs pick up some of that goodness too.

Yeah, my wife and I both prefer the mustard eggs over beet eggs. I’ve made a few batches with sliced onion and jalapeños added as well.



chilerelleno said:


> Mmmmm, sounds good to me.
> *Like!*



Thanks John, just had Bloody Marys on the brain since talking to Steve...ended up drinking one too.


----------



## xray (Oct 28, 2019)

chef jimmyj said:


> Sounds perfect to me. Hope it works as I love Bloody Mary's and Eggs. I think I have enough Eggs from my Chickens to make a batch of Mustard Eggs...JJ



Thanks JJ, I can’t wait to try these. If they come out good, I’ll make a full batch next time. My wife tried the brine and thought it was good and not too spicy (she doesn’t handle spice very well, although I’m building her tolerance)...even though she coughed from the hot vinegar, lol.

You can’t go wrong with the mustard eggs.


----------



## xray (Oct 28, 2019)

Steve H said:


> I'm waiting, impatiently, to see the results on these! You made the recipe. But I coined the phrase!!!!! LOL. The recipe looks great. Though I don't add sugar to any of my pickling brines. I'm thinking there should be enough snap between the spices and the spicy V8 juice to get the level I'd want. That V8 juice is spicy as he!!



You get full credit sir!!

I added the sugar by taste, I ended up using 2T. I find it knocks some if the sharp bite out of the vinegar and brings the other ingredients together....now I am not a sweet guy at all, I dislike sweet pickles and birthday cake BLAH!!! But I think the recipe benefits with it (The amish mustard eggs have 1 cup by comparison).

As for spiciness, I edited the recipe to show I threw a few drops of Franks into the brine, it probably made no difference, but full disclosure. The red pepper flakes are the super hot mix I use, so they’re hotter than the regular pepper flakes.

The wife thought it had spice, she’s my litmus test for spicy food...but she thought it was good and is looking forward to trying them.

It’s going to be a long week.


----------



## SmokinAl (Oct 28, 2019)

I bet they will be fantastic!
Al


----------



## xray (Nov 9, 2019)

Update (2 weeks)






These came out pretty good. While I like the taste, they have a vinegary and savory bite...I’d be lying to you guys saying they taste like Bloody Marys. Must be the lack of booze, lol.

I did try one after a week but I could only really taste the vinegar in the brine. But after waiting an additional week, I could taste the difference in the flavors.

I can’t tell there’s V8 or anything spicy in the brine. I’ll wait another week to see if there’s any difference. 

While these are good enough for me to make again, it’s just tough waiting for these, especially when the amish mustard eggs get done so much sooner.


----------



## Steve H (Nov 9, 2019)

They look good!


----------



## xray (Nov 9, 2019)

Thanks Steve, did you make that v8 brine or a version of it yet? Curious on your thoughts.


----------



## Steve H (Nov 9, 2019)

xray said:


> Thanks Steve, did you make that v8 brine or a version of it yet? Curious on your thoughts.



I made the V8 version. About ready to give it a try.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Nov 9, 2019)

Next batch, try 2C V8/Tomato Juice to 1/2C Vinegar. You are refrigerating anyway so all that Acid is not needed for shelf stability...JJ


----------



## xray (Nov 9, 2019)

chef jimmyj said:


> Next batch, try 2C V8/Tomato Juice to 1/2C Vinegar. You are refrigerating anyway so all that Acid is not needed for shelf stability...JJ



Will do! Plus the added prepared horseradish gives it that zing too.


----------



## Steve H (Nov 9, 2019)

You know, I'm thinking a cup of that spicy vinegar and 2 cups of a bloody Mary mixer. That should add a punch. Hmm, I do believe I'm on a mission Monday.







I like this stuff so much. I often just drink it straight. It is quite "bold:" as they say.


----------



## xray (Nov 9, 2019)

Steve H said:


> You know, I'm thinking a cup of that spicy vinegar and 2 cups of a bloody Mary mixer. That should add a punch. Hmm, I do believe I'm on a mission Monday.
> 
> View attachment 410947
> 
> ...



That does sound awesome! Make it happen.


----------



## Steve H (Nov 9, 2019)

Challenge excepted


----------



## Steve H (Nov 9, 2019)

xray said:


> Thanks Steve, did you make that v8 brine or a version of it yet? Curious on your thoughts.



I had a couple when I got home. They taste good. But, like yours, I only had a faint taste of the V8 juice.  I'm hoping the batch I make Monday will turn out different.


----------



## Hawging It (Nov 10, 2019)

I'll bet they would pair well with an ice cold beer!!!


----------



## Steve H (Nov 10, 2019)

Hawging It said:


> I'll bet they would pair well with an ice cold beer!!!



Oh they do alright. With crackers and some smoked cheese as well. Though, I'm not a favorite person later on though.....


----------



## xray (Nov 10, 2019)

Steve H said:


> I had a couple when I got home. They taste good. But, like yours, I only had a faint taste of the V8 juice.  I'm hoping the batch I make Monday will turn out different.



I'm going to try JJ's recommendation on the next batch. Good idea with the bloody mary mix an spicy vinegar. There's so many different directions these eggs could go. I think we'll have a keeper by the time these are done.


----------



## xray (Nov 10, 2019)

Hawging It said:


> I'll bet they would pair well with an ice cold beer!!!



Most definitely Hawg! I usually eat them in the morning for breakfast. I'll pack one to go for a work breakfast.


----------



## Steve H (Nov 10, 2019)

xray said:


> I'm going to try JJ's recommendation on the next batch. Good idea with the bloody mary mix an spicy vinegar. There's so many different directions these eggs could go. I think we'll have a keeper by the time these are done.



I'm sure one of us will nail it!


----------

